# 2ww dos and don'ts



## Seren Fen (May 17, 2004)

Hi - I've just found this fab site and wish I found it earlier! 

Had my first et on Sat 15/5 - only two embryos, one 8 cell, one 4 (is that normal?) but wasn't given much advice on what not to do immediately afterwards.

Anyway, having read some of the messages here, it seems I should have been resting - not driving home, walking the dog, going straight back to work etc....    Really hope I haven't done any damage. Any advice?

Also, I was told to test on day 14 after et, not ec.  I would rather test at home than risk being surprised by AF, especially if it arrived while I was at work.  Would you guys suggest testing on 14 days post ec instead - or is that to early?

Sorry for such a long message. (also think I may have posted it twice )

Thank you

SF xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I had my e/t on Sat 8th, was told to rest up for few days and drink plenty of water, which i did.

Swimming and walking were recommended but taking it easy.

I had a week off this time and came back to work yesterday, but i'm a receptionist so don't do anything strenuous! LOL

You will be fine, take it easy and take each day at a time.

As for testing, i am testing this friday 21st and thats 14 days past e/t.

Good luck x

Zoe x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi SerenFen! Good luck on your 2WW. Two is now the maximum number, so you are on track! If you went for 2 days post EC, then an 8 cell embie is fantastic! Well done.

Most girls on here do tend to take it easy, as a precaution. But my clinic told me that you'd have to do something pretty amazing to affect the outcome of implantation. When I got pg naturally I had no idea I was pg. I was at work, did my usual swimming, gardening etc, and baby was fine. I do go to work after mine, simply to take my mind off things. 
Hope all goes well for you
Fee x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi SF!

Welcome to Fertility Friends! Best place to get you through your tx!

You'll find lots of the other girls here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8784;start=80 and you'd be more than welcome to join them!

With regards to what to do and what not to do. I went back to work on every one of my cycles and tried to be "normal"  There is no right or wrong way to be in the 2ww, the only thing I would say is don't do anything you would regret. I was told be as normal as possible (but don't do anything extreme - bunjee jumping etc!).

The 8 cell embie sounds fantastic and the 4 cell is fine too as long as they were growing and dividing you just don't know!

I would test 14 days past transfer rather than collection but if you can't resist....... 

Good luck
Love Sue
x


----------



## Seren Fen (May 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for being so reassuring. I was beginning to feel that I might of really blown it! 

Good luck for Friday Zoe!!! Any signs?

I'm trying to take it easy at work which is a bit difficult as I teach and I didn't want everyone to know about my treatment which has made life a bit complicated. I have one fantastic ally and confidant though who is keeping an eye on me to make sure I'm sitting down and drinking water whenever poss 

(DH is definately on dog walking duty for the next fortnight though.)

I'm really excited about my 8 cell now and have been whispering words of encouragement down my jumper. I didn't realise it was particularly good - we had 15 eggs collected, 7 embryos, but only 2 survived so at the time I felt disappointed that we didn't have any to freeze - how negative is that!!

Lv SF xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hiya
I know what you mean, I had 8 collected, 5 fertilised, but only 2 were good enough. They were implanted Friday 21st, but I too was disapointed not to have any for freezing.
Good luck and figures crossed!!


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi All

Just a bit of information. I was like yourselves disappointed by the results of fert (17 eggies,11 mature, 8 embies and none for the freezer) and spoke to the clinic about this. Apparently they only freeze for less than half of the women who go through the process. So I think its the norm rather than the rule. 

Clare


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats nice to know clare_s as i also have just had et on 19th and out of 8 fetilised two went back in (!) and none any good for freezer and it does make you wonder if that means that the transfer embies are not going to make it either, but i now realize that this is not the case..... thanks for info though as i thought it was more the norm to go to freeze.

Congrats on your BFP!

Clare


----------



## Olleyonion (May 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I had exactly the same concerns. 
We had 11 fertilise after ec and two put back - none of the other nine made it to freezing and I was convinced that meant the ones inside me would not develop. I am delighted to say I got a bfp so it mustn't work like that. 
I suppose inside our wombs is the best place for embies not suspended in a culture in a lab!! 

Good Luck,
Katie


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS KATIE!!

Clare


----------



## Seren Fen (May 17, 2004)

Don't know if any of you guys will return to this thread - but just to let you know that I tested positive today 

Thank you for your encouragement, and CONGRATS Zoe and Kate!

S F x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Seren Fen

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     

You and your DH must be so excited   

Here's wishing you the best of luck for the next 8 months!!

Lulu xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Seren Fen,

*CONGRATULATIONS XXX*

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------

